# 2009 Fly Fishing Film Tour - Austin, TX



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Tosh Brown and I got together with a few other buddies and rented out the Alamo Drafthouse Theater in Austin on April 22nd to bring the Fly Fishing Film Tour to Texas. So far this is the only stop planned for Texas. For more information about the event, go to the website www.flyfishingfilmtour.com.

To purchase tickets, go to https://www.flyfishingfilmtour.com/Tickets/VenueSelection.asp. There will not be tickets available at the door so if you want to come to this go to the site as soon as possible to purchase - *this is the only way to buy tickets* and at the rate sales are going, we will sell out. 

There will be a cash bar, and food and drinks can be purchased and served during the movie. Several TX fly shops will have booths set up and there will be some great door prizes. Doors open at 5:00 p.m and the movie starts at 7:00 p.m.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks pretty cool, but I am supposed to be in South Padre that whole week. What fly shops will be set up there?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's a list of the sponsors that are a part of this thing:

Class Five Fly Fishing
Collector's Covey
Departure Publishing
Epic Angling and Adventure
FlyFishChick.com
Greune Outfitters
Living Waters Fly Fishing
Sportsman's Finest
Tailwater's Fly Fishing
Temple Fork Outfitters
Texas Wildlife Unlimited

Films by:

Beattie Outdoor Productions
Confluence Films
Felt Soul Media
Howard Films
Rollcast Productions
Skinny Fist Productions
WorldANGLING


----------



## Explore Texas (Jul 2, 2008)

No tickets for purchase at the door?? Dang it. I want to go but not sure if I'll be in town.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

I forgot to mention that there will be a book launch at this event too. Miles Nolte will be there singing copies of his new book:


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*Alaska Chronicles*

I can't wait to hear/see Mr. Nolte "singing" copies.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry, typed fast/typo and didn't proof read. should read "signing."


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

We are getting pretty close to a sell out. Get your tickets now!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

I want to thank all of you who participated in this great event. We sold out two theaters and had people screambling last minute to try to buy tickets off whoever they could get a hold of.

http://www.flyfishingfilmtour.com/blog/ffft/

The "pre-party" 2 hours before the screening was a blast and it was great seeing a bunch of you again (for some it had been years). It was also real nice to meet a bunch of you for the first time. I'm glad you all came out for this thing.

Plans are already in the works for an even bigger, better event next year....


----------



## jzfrench (Apr 29, 2009)

I attended and thanks for putting together a great event. I attended with my wife and a couple of buddies and we all had a great time. Looking forward to next years event! Btw, Alamo was a great place to hold the event.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I really enjoyed the event, it was like old home week seeing a bunch of old friends.

My only critique is that I would have liked more full length films and less trailers. More meat less potatoes so to speak. But if another event like this is planned I will attend.


----------

